# Low-Carbohydrate, High-Protein Diets May Reduce Both Tumor Growth Rates and Cancer Ri



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Low-Carbohydrate, High-Protein Diets May Reduce Both Tumor Growth Rates and Cancer Risk ScienceDaily – Eating a low-carbohydrate, high-protein diet may reduce the risk of cancer and slow the growth of tumors already present, according to a study published in Cancer Research, a journal of the American Association for Cancer Research. The study was conducted in [...]

*Read More...*


----------

